# Water storage containers



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a source for food grade, blue, 55 gal drum containers. They were a one use fruit juice container un cleaned. $18 each. I was looking on line for containers, $75+shipping. Out of the question. So if I were to procure 3,4 of these, how would I go about cleaning them and reusing them to store water long term? My plan is to outfit each with a spigot and store them several feet off the ground in my basement for easy access. With the addition of 3 or 4, this would complete/give me a 30 day power supply interrupted water source. I'm going to do a little research on the oxygenation chemicals that assist this process from the Nutnfancy youtube series.

I have not seen these yet, just trying to get all necessary info before I attempt anything.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.cdc.gov/healthywater/emergency/safe_water/personal.html

What the cdc wants you to know. Theres a section on cleaning containers.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> I have a source for food grade, blue, 55 gal drum containers. They were a one use fruit juice container un cleaned. $18 each. I was looking on line for containers, $75+shipping. Out of the question. So if I were to procure 3,4 of these, how would I go about cleaning them and reusing them to store water long term? My plan is to outfit each with a spigot and store them several feet off the ground in my basement for easy access. With the addition of 3 or 4, this would complete/give me a 30 day power supply interrupted water source. I'm going to do a little research on the oxygenation chemicals that assist this process from the Nutnfancy youtube series.
> 
> I have not seen these yet, just trying to get all necessary info before I attempt anything.


I plan on doing much the same. I have > 1000 gal rainwater system. I plan on building a gravity feed sand/charcoal pre filter for using a food grade 55-gal barrel. Some say that this in itself if properly setup is a purifier. That will feed a top "grey" barrel then be fed into clean barrels using a sawyer 0.02 micron (virus removal) filter. The sawyer filter has a million gallon life span and can be field cleaned.

You need to add some chlorine for long term storage, or a few of those precious silver coins as silver acts as a bacteria sat.

P.S. clean them with warm soapy bleach solution.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

James m said:


> CDC - Personal Preparation and Storage of Safe Water - Safe Drinking Water - Water-related Emergencies and Outbreaks - Healthy Water
> 
> What the cdc wants you to know. Theres a section on cleaning containers.


Great! I can save a lot of money and do this project quickly and cheaply. I'll combine the info I gather and be set for 30 days or more on water. Then I can move on to food.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

After further review, my once used 55 gal blue food grade drum is a no go from 2 info sources. Contaminated for life. I did find a local restaurant supply house has them new for $61 each, so I could have in hand same day and sure that it is unused. Only need 3, 2 to start out with. Need to locate the stabilized oxygen.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a bit pricey, but you need water to live so I'll pay. Check out Costco.
http://www.costco.com/.product.1176...vc=itempageVerticalRight|CategorySiloedViewCP


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> After further review, my once used 55 gal blue food grade drum is a no go from 2 info sources. Contaminated for life. I did find a local restaurant supply house has them new for $61 each, so I could have in hand same day and sure that it is unused. Only need 3, 2 to start out with. Need to locate the stabilized oxygen.


Not sure what you mean? Did they use them for drain motor oil or something like that?

Lots of sources for food grade 55-gal. They go $20-25 around here. Also 275-gal totes for $75-125.

For storage just add a bit of bleach or sodium hypochlorite.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Its a bit pricey, but you need water to live so I'll pay. Check out Costco.
> http://www.costco.com/.product.1176...vc=itempageVerticalRight|CategorySiloedViewCP


a little pricey? Krikkey, that is double what I can currently buy them for locally! And then I'd have to buy the membership just to get in the door, or out.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Not sure what you mean? Did they use them for drain motor oil or something like that?
> 
> Lots of sources for food grade 55-gal. They go $20-25 around here. Also 275-gal totes for $75-125.
> 
> For storage just add a bit of bleach or sodium hypochlorite.


Is the tote price a online deal?
I would love to have one and 125 is still a good price.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Not sure what you mean? Did they use them for drain motor oil or something like that?
> 
> Lots of sources for food grade 55-gal. They go $20-25 around here. Also 275-gal totes for $75-125.
> 
> For storage just add a bit of bleach or sodium hypochlorite.


From the CDC sight provided by james m and from the nutnfancy project, if used for things like thinner, fruit juice, things like that, no amount of cleaning insures that they will be okay for long term storage of water. But that's okay, I'll spend the extra loot to get new ones and get this done right. $61 locally bought.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> From the CDC sight provided by james m and from the nutnfancy project, if used for things like thinner, fruit juice, things like that, no amount of cleaning insures that they will be okay for long term storage of water. But that's okay, I'll spend the extra loot to get new ones and get this done right. $61 locally bought.


" containers used for milk or fruit juices"

I could be wrong, but I don't think they mean blue barrels that have previously been used for storing fruit juices. I _think_ they're referring to the kind of containers you can purchase these products in, such as milk jugs or the mylar lined cardboard juice boxes. Again, I could be wrong, but I can't see anything from either of those two liquids being able to contaminate food grade plastic in a way that renders it useless.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> " containers used for milk or fruit juices"
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think they mean blue barrels that have previously been used for storing fruit juices. I _think_ they're referring to the kind of containers you can purchase these products in, such as milk jugs or the mylar lined cardboard juice boxes. Again, I could be wrong, but I can't see anything from either of those two liquids being able to contaminate food grade plastic in a way that renders it useless.


I just re read it and they are not specific on the blue food grade containers, I read it as the gallon sized plastic or the cardboard containers juice or milk used to come in. But I also watched the nutfancy vid, he tried to cheap out and use the blue used food grade container that held syrup for soft drinks. Could not get rid of the smell and taste. I don't think I want to take that chance and get invested only to find out it did not work when in time of need.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> From the CDC sight provided by james m and from the nutnfancy project, if used for things like thinner, fruit juice, things like that, no amount of cleaning insures that they will be okay for long term storage of water. But that's okay, I'll spend the extra loot to get new ones and get this done right. $61 locally bought.


Well I have a b.s. in biochemistry, and a doctorate in chemistry, so what do I know?

I've done trace analysis and YOU ALL HAVE COCAINE in YOUR possession, UNLESS you are broke. EVERY US bill I've tested has been positive for benzyl methyl ecoginine, a.k.a. COCAINE.

The wizards at CDC say ebola is no concern too, trust them? Or Barry Sotero?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well I have a b.s. in biochemistry, and a doctorate in chemistry, so what do I know?
> 
> I've done trace analysis and YOU ALL HAVE COCAINE in YOUR possession, UNLESS you are broke. EVERY US bill I've tested has been positive for benzyl methyl ecoginine, a.k.a. COCAINE.
> 
> The wizards at CDC say ebola is no concern too, trust them? Or Barry Sotero?


Hey I'm just some guy that wants a supply of fresh water in my basement. I'm doing what I know to do, collect as many data points as I can, educate myself,
and make a decision. If I get the used containers, follow all the directions for cleaning and sterilizing and still end up with a foul tasting source of water, are you going to reimburse me? Didn't think so. I look at it this way, for a matter of $43, I'll get the new container. $43 buys me peace of mind that I have a clean container and a better chance of good water.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> Hey I'm just some guy that wants a supply of fresh water in my basement. I'm doing what I know to do, collect as many data points as I can, educate myself,
> and make a decision. If I get the used containers, follow all the directions for cleaning and sterilizing and still end up with a foul tasting source of water, are you going to reimburse me? Didn't think so. I look at it this way, for a matter of $43, I'll get the new container. $43 buys me peace of mind that I have a clean container and a better chance of good water.


But if you get the right used container the water might taste like honey instead of plastic, : )

If you want to be safer get glass.

If you are too lazy to clean the container I don't have high hopes of you being able to store water safely anyway.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> But if you get the right used container the water might taste like honey instead of plastic, : )
> 
> If you want to be safer get glass.
> 
> If you are too lazy to clean the container I don't have high hopes of you being able to store water safely anyway.


Oh I see, now I'm too lazy to clean a used container that "might" have held fruit juice. See the problem is I can't confirm that either, all I know is as far as origin is that it is for sale at a salvage shop for $18. What's with the attack and accusation? You come off as one of those people that didn't play well with the rest of the kids. Oh and give my regards to Hinckley when you visit.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

James m said:


> CDC - Personal Preparation and Storage of Safe Water - Safe Drinking Water - Water-related Emergencies and Outbreaks - Healthy Water
> 
> What the cdc wants you to know. Theres a section on cleaning containers.


This is a quote from the above mentioned website: 
*Avoid using the following containers to store safe water:*

Containers that cannot be sealed tightly
Containers that can break, such as glass bottles
Containers that have ever been used for any toxic solid or liquid chemicals (includes old bleach containers)
Plastic or cardboard bottles, jugs, and containers used for milk or *fruit juices*

Obviously you can do what you want, but some people ask for advice and then seem to argue with the advice. The way I understood it when I was in Civil Defense (the older version of ESDA) and took care of Fallout shelters, the CD taught us that milk and fruit juice leaves a protein layer on the inside of the plastic that "clings" to the plastic like leech. They taught to stay away from plastics that had fruit juice and milk.

I popped the big bucks and bought a new 260 gallon container.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Obviously you can do what you want, but some people ask for advice and then seem to argue with the advice. The way I understood it when I was in Civil Defense (the older version of ESDA) and took care of Fallout shelters, the CD taught us that milk and fruit juice leaves a protein layer on the inside of the plastic that "clings" to the plastic like leech. They taught to stay away from plastics that had fruit juice and milk.


I wasn't arguing with it (because I'm the one that questioned it). I was trying to clarify if that's exactly what it meant, or if it was being misread and referred to a different type of container. Appreciate the clarification, I wasn't aware that fruit juices were capable of that!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A couple of these 500 gallon Norwesco tanks, a Berkey, some chlorine and some Bourbon whiskey and I'm good to go.

View attachment 6517


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

They worry a bunch at WHO and CDC. One worry is that a plastic vessel can have micro pores where colonies can propagate deep beyond even a surfactant solution's ability to reach them and disinfect the vessel walls. E. Coli and Hepatitis A are both very commonly linked to milks and fruit juices. If this is a concern, the vessel can be filled, let it set for a few weeks, then have the water tested at a lab. I have been a water treatment specialist for a number of years. We designed and installed treatment systems that handled amazing things. Many wells were contaminated by surface water, gas well fracking, ...you name it. There's a way to treat anything....for a price.

But nothing feels as good as spanking new tanks. And remember, use the food grade chlorine meant for wells. The pellets come in bags and pails. They are super concentrated and the shelf life is way better than bleach.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Alpha Mike Foxtrot said:


> They worry a bunch at WHO and CDC. One worry is that a plastic vessel can have micro pores where colonies can propagate deep beyond even a surfactant solution's ability to reach them and disinfect the vessel walls. E. Coli and Hepatitis A are both very commonly linked to milks and fruit juices. If this is a concern, the vessel can be filled, let it set for a few weeks, then have the water tested at a lab. I have been a water treatment specialist for a number of years. We designed and installed treatment systems that handled amazing things. Many wells were contaminated by surface water, gas well fracking, ...you name it. There's a way to treat anything....for a price.
> 
> But nothing feels as good as spanking new tanks. And remember, use the food grade chlorine meant for wells. The pellets come in bags and pails. They are super concentrated and the shelf life is way better than bleach.


Excellent post!  Also, great job being the first person to use the word "propagate" in a thread that does not pertain to a sagging fence with a hinge-less gate.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for clearing that up, I decided that water for consumption at my house will be from a new container. Over and ayt.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I think I like bulkier bulk water storage. I checked the local branches of two farm supply chains and the best I came up with is a storage tank (plastic) 2500 gallon for $1500 from www.tractorsupply.com . I don't much need one. I've got a Genny and a deep well. Tanks referenced are unused and sold specifically for water storage.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> I think I like bulkier bulk water storage. I checked the local branches of two farm supply chains and the best I came up with is a storage tank (plastic) 2500 gallon for $1500 from For Life Out Here | Tractor Supply Co. . I don't much need one. I've got a Genny and a deep well. Tanks referenced are unused and sold specifically for water storage.


My search for a container started at TSC. The sales girl pointed out that the 325 gal tank I was considering would not fit thru my door to get to my basement.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm liking the 1500 gal. one. But I can't figure out whether they ship here or not by the statement. But no matter I can find one of those again here


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> My search for a container started at TSC. The sales girl pointed out that the 325 gal tank I was considering would not fit thru my door to get to my basement.


If I wanted to get any tank in place, I'd have to jack up my house. It sits on bedrock . Got a garage you don't use? Or a yard shed?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> My search for a container started at TSC. The sales girl pointed out that the 325 gal tank I was considering would not fit thru my door to get to my basement.


Here is the tank I bought, 260 gallons, and fits thru standard door, about 75 pounds empty. Not cheap, but fills my bill.
View attachment 6524

Water tanks for emergency preparedness | SureWater


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Back to the drawing board. I went to check out storage containers at a restaurant supply house. What I described to them on the phone and what they had (garbage containers) are not the same thing. The search will continue......


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

Just make sure whatever you find is NSF certified for potable water. Some of those big tanks from tractor supply are for spraying crops and will leach chemicals into the water from the plastic. I know you know all that, but I just had to say it anyway.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And don't forget about PBAs


----------

